# Happy Birthday Mayor ehMac - Enjoy the U2 iPod!



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Happy Birthday Mayor!*

The members of ehMac.ca wish you a Happy Birthday and have worked together to present you with this gift as a token of appreciation for your continued efforts, support and dedication to Canada’s Mac Community.

The following members combined their efforts to get a gift that both a Mac user and U2 fan can appreciate.

*Contributing members:*
GratuitousApplesauce
Fink-Nottle
Groovetube
ArtistSeries
IronMac
used to be jwoodgett
pscharman
ErnstNL
jfpoole
vacuvox
sinjin
thejst
autopilot
MannyPDesign
jonmon
PosterBoy
Macaholic
minnes
da_jonesy
Howard2k
winwintoo
darkscot
RicktheChemist
CubaMark
The Great Waka
Ohenri
Pelao
bjornbro
Gerbill
Vandave
Moonsocket
Digital_Gary
andrewenterprise
comprehab
RobtheGob
rhino
lotus
Vexel
Chealion
Moscool
Sonal
Carex
Dr. G
NBiBooker
SINC
DberG
SoyMac
The Doug
jlcinc
TroutMaskReplica
and Heart.

Happy Birthday and Thank you for a great community.
ehMac.ca - Canada's Mac Community!

--

The Mayor was really surprised, and it being a number of days after his actual birthday, had no idea what was going on.
The first photo shows the _'deer in the headlight'_ kind of shock that he was experiencing.
With his mind racing as he tried to read the card he finally dove into the present.

His hands shook and his voice go horse. Wow!
What a surprise.... he was speechless.

Photographs 

iPhoto - QT Movie




.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Who or what is U2?  

Happy birthday!!!!

What a cool idea. Thanks for organizing!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Wait a minute.

I thought we were buying U2 the band!




Happy Birthday Mayor!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday ehMax! Kudos to GratuitousApplesauce and Heart for being co-conspirators in this endeavour. 

Can we rename the Thread and move it to Everything Else???


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Enjoy the new iPod Mr. Mayor! I hope you enjoyed the U2 concert! Happy Belated!

Now of course I can't let the people who organized this go unrecognized. Special mention to GratiousApple sauce for his efforts in organizing this, and to Heart for presenting the gift! Good job guys!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mayor!!!

As a U2 fan myself since '85 ... I can relate in many ways ... enjoy your new iPod !!!

It's always great to see someone receive a gift they will really enjoy.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mr. Mayor.

Honestly, when Gratuitous Applesauce proposed the idea, I was surprised that a U2 fan and an Apple fan like yourself didn't already have one. 

But you do now!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Good point Sonal. I too thought that the fanATIC would have already owned a U2 iPod.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

This was the insert in the Birthday Card. It was printed on bright red paper.

Birthday Card Insert (PDF)


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool pictures and montage. It would have been great to be there, but I hear there may be some audio to be included in an ehMac podcast.

Thanks so much for Heart for jumping into the considerable work of receiving and accounting for all the many contributions and getting the presentation together. And Mrs. Heart for the lovely wrapping.

Happy Birthday Mr. Mayor - belated of course, and thank you for this amazing online community that is a second home for so many great people.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, the card insert looks great, Heart!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Happy Belated, Mr. Mayor! I hope you know how special you and this place is to us  

Many more!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Happy birthday Ehmax, hope you enjoy the iPod.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Amazing what a guy will do when he doesn't even like U2, eh Mr. Mayor? 

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

EeeHeee! I don't know who had more fun - the receiver of the iPod, or, the scheming and giggling gang who were in on the surprise!!

Thanks for letting us do this, GratuitousAppleSauce and Heart!

*Happy Birthday, Ehmax!!!!*


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I think it was the scheming and giggling gang. Although Heart had to do a lot of coordinating so maybe he didn't have as much fun as the rest of us.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Wow....................
Wow...........................................
*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

I am absolutely speechless. 

That is easily, the nicest thing that has ever been done for me!!!!   I can't tell you how absolutely exited I am to get the U2 iPod from you. Not just for just having the U2 iPod (Which is really, really REALLY cool!), but the absolutely wonderful thought behind it. 

Seriously, I don't know how to articulate just what a wonderful gesture that was, and how much it made my day..week... month.. YEAR! I truly will cherish it, and get tons of enjoyment from it. 

Thanks so much to GratuitousApplesauce. Wow... You rock my friend. What a cool thing to do. I had no idea, and that just hit me totally from left field. I phoned Mrs. ehMax right away to tell her what had just happened. I told my friends and coworkers and other family. 

Thanks Heart and Mrs. Heart for helping with that cool surprise. And for the cool slideshow  

Thank you Fink-Nottle, I'll turn the iPod up full throttle!

Groovetube, I'll be grooving all day. (Especially waiting in line at the next U2 concert in a few days. Finally, I'll be a real fan with a U2 iPod!) 

ArtistSeries, I think this is the coolest, most artistic iPod in all the series. 

IronMac, you RockMac. 

used to be jwoodgett, I used to own an old beat up iPod, and wouldgett all upset, but not anymore with my new iPod I bet!

pscharman, 32 Walliby lane... (Pixar joke), I won't squeeze the iPod _too_ much. 

ErnstNL, many a song I will load in earnest. 

jfpoole, I swimming in a pool of love. 

vacuvox, I will be listening to The Edge whaling through his Vox amp. 

sinjin, oh yeah baby, I'll be doing lots of singin!

I got thejst of it, and I like it!

I'll set the car to autopilot, once I get this baby rocking in the car!

Zooropa....better by MannyPDesign, Zooropa....

jonmon, yes mon... I'll be rockin mon!

PosterBoy, I shall hang my exclusive U2 poster with pride (In the name of love!)!

Macaholic, meet U2 iPodaholic!

minnes, is what I shall say if someone tries to take my new iPod!

da_jonesy is connected to da-elbonesy, da-elbonesy is connected to the hand-bonesy, da-handbonesy is connect to the U2 iPodsey!

Howard2k...2k is how much money I'll be spending on iPod accessories to pamper and protect this baby!

The mayor is happy, Steve Jobs is happy, Bono is happy, ehMac is happy, its great, and its a winwintoo. 

darkscot, I love my dark black iPod and the dark red spot. 

RicktheChemist, so you were a part of this experiment!

CubaMark, yes my friend, you hit the mark!

The Great Waka, I'm not worthy... I'm not worthy!

OhHungry for U2 iPod! Thanks Ohenr! 

Pelao, I turned Pale-ee-oh when I realized what you had got me. 

bjornbro, thanks bro. 

Gerbill... I used to have a Gerbill named Gerry when I was a kid. But he never made me as happy as I am today!

Vandave, The Edge is real name is Dave Evans, who say a song called Van Deimons Land. Coincidence? I think not!

Moonsocket, my iPod will soon be plugged into my FireWire Socket!

Digital_Gary, I've Elevated to the real digital lifestyle!

andrewenterprise, we've gone warp speed. Engage!

comprehab, I can't comprehend how nice you are!

RobtheGob, I've been drooling and gobbing on the U2 iPod for so long. 

rhino, Bono is great an ryhmo! (Ok, that was lamo)

lotus... lotus 1,2,3 in spanish is Lotus Unos, dos, tres.... Catorce! 

Vexel, your name would make a good U2 song. 

Chealion, the one and only... Man, I should be buying YOU an iPod!

Moscool... tis cool indeed!  

Sonic Sonal, thank you my friend. 

We get to Carex each other, Carex each other... One!

Dr. G, a U2 iPod is just what the Dr. ordered! 

NBiBooker, my new iPod will be a AudioBooker!

SINC! I'll tell Bono when I see him to use some of the money he made from the U2 iPod sale to buy himself a razor! Thanks my friend.

DberG... My iPod in red... Is dancing with me, cheek to cheek. 

SoyMac, On of my favourite albums is U2's BoyMac. 

The Doug, and relation to The Edge? 

jlcinc, soon my iPod will be all a sync. 

TroutMaskReplica, no replicas here. Its the real thing... Even BETTER than the real thing!

   

Just my strange little way to say thanks to each and every one of you. Again, I can't tell you what a great gift that was. I'm smiling ear to ear!

I read the poster that comes with the iPod, and I can't think of a better way to end this long winded post (Cue the orchestra music!), with the words of Bono. I thought it fit in very nicely with our little community here:

_the hardest thing to do is to stick together
mates, family, marriage, business, bands (Online Mac Communities!) 
It’s like resisting gravity … it’s like King Canute
sitting in his chair trying to talk back the tide
but you can, and we have, and we will, turn
the waves around … the alternative is too predictable
you rid the room of argument … you empty your
life of the people you need the most_ 

From the bottom of my heart....

Thank you.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I think he's happy. Do you think he's happy??


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh, I think he's happy 

Enjoy Mr. Mayor!

Thanks GA and Heart for pulling this together. It was too much fun!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

So, I guess we got you something your going to enjoy, eh?
I'm glad we didnt get you the Harry Potter special edition iPod!
Honestly, I didnt know you such a big U2 fan, until Grat Apple sent out the note. Then I had some fun in your U2 concert thread, when I said again I had no idea you were a fan, knowing full well you are. I am such a straight man, so to speak. Enjoy your new iPod!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

We're extremely glad you liked it ehMax!

We couldn't have done it without GA making the idea (and the hours of sending PMs) and Heart doing the physical running. I just wish I had been more involved then just pitching in a portion of the proceeds.

ehMax, that's quite intensive to see the amount of effort you put in thanking everyone. Wow. That's left me speechless.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Wow....................
> Wow...........................................
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Wow, great speech Mr. Mayor! I'm really glad and it warmed my heart that so many people jumped right in and contributed with no hesitation. An online community is kind of an odd thing in so many ways, but it's still a community and ehMac is one of the best ones. If we are going to survive as a species we need to make communities, in whatever way we can make them.

Great words at the end. I feel all warm and fuzzy now. 

For all of those who didn't manage to get to their PMs or emails in time to contribute to the gift, I suggest that you make a donation to ehMac, or maybe ehMax can suggest a favourite charity.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> Zooropa....better by MannyPDesign, Zooropa....


*looks at Heart, puzzled, and whispers* What does that mean? Is that some sort of Dutch thing?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday, ehMax - I know I don't have to say it, but *enjoy*. You deserve it!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Cheers, Mr. Mayor! U2 live and in your hand  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Right on, EhMax! Enjoy it, old bean  And a Hero Cookie to GA & Heart for creating and coordinating the whole thing.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks again everyone!

I don't want to use the iPod until I get myself a nice case for it. (I think you can scratch the back just by looking at it). 

I've had my eye on this case for a really long time. Does anybody know where I can get one or have one shipped overnight?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day EhMax. 

Thanks for all your hard work building this fantastic online community. I've now participated in my first iBirthday gift. 

David


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Aww damn. I wanted to contribute to that but I got the PM at the last minute and with school starting and everything I didn't have time ehMax...but you still got your U2 iPod and that's all that matters!

This is for you ehMax: http://www.archive.org/download/Happy_Birthday_ehMax/HappyBDayEhMax.mp3


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I never got a PM? 

Probably already knew my answer regardless.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

AppleAuthority said:


> Aww damn. I wanted to contribute to that but I got the PM at the last minute and with school starting and everything I didn't have time ehMax...but you still got your U2 iPod and that's all that matters!
> 
> This is for you ehMax: http://www.archive.org/download/Happy_Birthday_ehMax/HappyBDayEhMax.mp3


Yes... Yes...YES!!!! That rocked!!! 
 

I'm not worthy... I'm not worthy! 

Thanks AppleAuthority!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

No problem, man! You ARE worthy! You helped bring us ehMac.ca! You ARE worthy!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

oh well, just got back in town,i got two unread pm, and i'm actually upset i'm not in the list, nor gotten my personalize thank you. oh well, life goes on, feliz cumpleanos Mr. Alcalde Ehmax!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Lars said:


> I never got a PM?


If I recall correctly Lars, your PM box was full, so I couldn't contact you. I came across a few like that. For obvious reasons I couldn't just post it in Everything Else. I sent PM's and spammed something like 120 or more of ehMac's most prolific posters. My humble apologies if I missed anyone, but I had to stop at some point. 

As I said above, for all of those who didn't manage to get to their PMs or emails in time to contribute to the gift, I suggest that you make a donation of a couple of bucks to ehMac, or maybe ehMax can suggest a favourite charity.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

GratuitousApplesauce said:



> As I said above, for all of those who didn't manage to get to their PMs or emails in time to contribute to the gift, I suggest that you make a donation of a couple of bucks to ehMac, or maybe ehMax can suggest a favourite charity.


Good idea ... although ehMax might now be eyeing that 'Complete U2' digital box set if he doesn't already have it


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, this certainly impresses me as a new member. Nice commentary on the community here. And happy birthday!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> As I said above, for all of those who didn't manage to get to their PMs or emails in time to contribute to the gift, I suggest that you make a donation of a couple of bucks to ehMac, or maybe ehMax can suggest a favourite charity.


I'm good!  

Please send donations to the *Canadian Red Cross Katrina disaster relief fund* or a similar charity of your choice.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Great pictures of the handover. But I've a quick question. Has the U2 iPod been updated to a colour screen or is it still B/W?

Enjoy EhMax.... rounds off a great week of U2. Hopefully the ipod will prolong the memories of the concerts.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*-----------------------------------------------------*



> Has the U2 iPod been updated to a colour screen?


_Oh yeah baby!_


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

.

Audio of the gift presentation is now available.

Part of the on going ehMac.ca Podcast : 4min:5sec - mp3.

.

Subscribe to the ehMac.ca Podcast with iTunes 5.0 (or 4.9 if you wish)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Happy Birthday Mr. Mayor. You deserve it for being such a benign dictator around here.

This place, and all it stands for, to ALL of us...is because you made it that way. I mean it.  

(BTW...I got the PM and offered to contribute to the birthday purchase...but was away for one of my extended buisness related absences during the week or two that followed. I ask your forgiveness, Big Chief. My bad)

I will do penance.

Tell you what. I solemnley promise not to call any of the more oddball leftish types around here "tofu-eating, whacko-liberal, pencil-necked, hamster-dicked geeks" for...ohhhh...at least a week or so. Maybe more.

Fair enough?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Birthday present?!?! I thought I was entering a draw to *win* a U2 iPod...

Damn.

(Happy birthday.)

PS

My B-day is just over a month away and I'm rather taken by the C6 Vette's.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You already sent EhMax some board support money didn't you MacNutt......?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Having a bit of a bad day, and went over this thread again. Brought a :-( to the eye. 

Still have my U2 iPod, although my iPhone is more my day to day iPod, the U2 iPod is more of a special piece to look at. 

September 16 and 17 I see U2 play at the Skydome... er... Rogers Centre or whatever its called. I will bring it along and maybe get it signed by the man.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey that was fun to re-read that thread from the mists of time.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)




----------

